# Software RAID.



## jus71n742 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would like to do a hardware RAID but I am limited by budget.  I have 4 1TB HDD's and one 160GB HDD's that holds the OS.  I want to keep it, 160GB FreeBSD disk and then 4 TB Storage.  This will need to be accessed over the network.  I am going to use it for system, website backups, and media.  
I am thinking I need a RAID 5 since I have a LOT of media to be stored on this machine.  
What I am asking is what is a good way to go with what I need this to do?
Since windows will be involved I will set up Samba so my parents can back up all their stuff as well.  

So my question is this.  Is RAID 5 a good way to go with this?  and are their any good installation guides for this as well?


----------



## phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

Software RAID for a backups-style server with multiple harddrives?   Sounds like a perfect setup for ZFS.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2010)

jus71n742 said:
			
		

> I am thinking I need a RAID 5 since I have a LOT of media to be stored on this machine.


That's not the reason to choose RAID5. You would pick RAID5 if you need to have your data available even when 1 harddisk completely fails.


----------

